# Studio Fix Fluid/Pressed Power



## shannyn92 (May 25, 2010)

Hi there,
I'm going to MAC tomorrow to pick out foundation for a friend for her birthday since she has been dying to get the Studio Fix Fluid. She has pressed powder now, and she is a NC35. However, when I spoke to a MAC Chat Representative, they said to go NC30 for the Studio Fix Fluid, because it tends to run darker than the pressed powder. I don't want to get the wrong shade, any advice? Have you had any experience with this?


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2010)

I find that the powder oxidizes on my skin so i get it in a lighter shade. But both my SFF and powder are NC42. So it's best to get matched in the store.


----------



## LC (May 25, 2010)

I just swatched studio fix fluid nc35 and studio fix powder nc35 on my hand, let it sit for about 45 minutes to let the foundation dry, and you definitely should stick with nc30. hope this helps. for reference, my hand is between an nc20-25

with flash








without flash







oh and ps, i really packed on the powder


----------



## kaexbabey (May 25, 2010)

i do agree that the liquid runs darker than the powder. i had both the studio fix powder and liquid in nc40. the powder matched me well but after a while, i noticed that the liquid was too dark so i got nc37 in the liquid instead. even if the nc30 is too light for her she can put bronzer to fix it, or get it with a gift receipt (not exactly sure if MAC offers that though)


----------



## shannyn92 (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_I just swatched studio fix fluid nc35 and studio fix powder nc35 on my hand, let it sit for about 45 minutes to let the foundation dry, and you definitely should stick with nc30. hope this helps. for reference, my hand is between an nc20-25

with flash







without flash







oh and ps, i really packed on the powder_

 

thank you SO much!!


----------



## shannyn92 (May 25, 2010)

thanks everyone! appreciate it


----------

